# B-Mann On30 V-Dump cars



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm thinking about using some Bachmann On30 V-Dump cars for a mining area. I just want to use them as a static display near my mine shaft on some HO track. My layout is pretty much all 1/29 rolling stock and my figures, buildings, etc., are all about 1/24ish. Has anyone used these V-dump cars for this type of thing? If so, how do they look? Any other input or ideas are greatly appreciated. -Kevin.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

All I knIow it the large scale version is huge. I had to cut mine down to make them look even close to realistic compared to my 1:25 stuff. I would get some hands on time with them before buying.


----------

